# Travel/Range question



## calkrist (28 d ago)

This may be kinda niche, but has anyone tried to travel from the new supercharger location in Lubbock, TX to the location in Santa Rosa, NM without going through Amarillo? Looks like the direct route through Clovis should work, but the range tool is pretty insistent that we should use the long diversion through Amarillo + a charge stop. 

Thoughts? We'll be traveling in a '22 Y long-range. Thanks


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Direct route is absolutely no issue absent inclement weather. And even in bad weather, speed moderation should make this an easy leg.


----------



## wa4yih (3 mo ago)

I'm seeing just over 200 miles, shouldn't be a problem. 
You may want to make sure that you are close to full when leaving. 
Make sure that the car is routing you and it will tell you to slow down if needed. 
There's a charger coming to Clovis next year. 
If it is cold, it may be a little more problematic, just listen to the car.

Most important, don't expect to go 80 mph


----------

